# Ziwipeak Trial



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

So i no this thread has been posted plenty of times, but im new to it!!

I requested my trial pack of ziwipeak and it came today!
I got 2 little trial packs of venison and i got a standard size bag of beef treats!! 
I gave Lola and Penny a treat each and ive never seen Lola`s eyes sooo wide!!! After Penny ate hers she was rolling her whole body over where she was eating so it must have been good!!
So my question is... How much do i feed? my girls normally have 2 meals aday, and also how can i try them on this without upsetting there tummy too much? 
I see from the brocure that theres not just the dry food but theres canned aswell, what do u all reccommend?


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

just bumping this up as i'd like to know too! ;-)


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I found this thread looking for the answer to the same question, hope it helps!

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/58923-yay-ziwipeak-rocks-but-how-much.html


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We got ours today  Did they include a brochure in your box? Theres a feed guideline in the middle of the brochure, depending on your girls weights it says .33-.66 of a scoop daily. From what Ive heard ZP is easy to overfeed and some chis gain weight, so Id start at the lower end and adjust it up if you need to. Mine LOVE it too, I think we are going to switch from Orijen once weve used it up and do a rotation of premade raw foods, and definitely include some ZP. Did they send you a can? We got a trial pouch of the jerkey and a can too, I hope they dont love the canned stuff too much because theyre way too big for my three to be able to use up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Katy, you can easily freeze the canned food! Just scoop out half of it or a third or whatever and put it in a ziplock baggy and press all the air out and roll up into a little tube and throw in the freezer. Then take out whenever you want to use it. It works great.


----------

